# What is Relevant information for PERMANENT RESIDENCE



## Alfexpat (Jan 24, 2015)

Good day all,

l hope you are all well.

To start with l am permanent resident in South Africa.

l realised that l made an error on the application with regard to principal applicant's spouse, father, mother. l mixed up everything, but l wrote the names of the applicants in the correct spaces provided. Unfortunately, as l couldn't edit after scheduling the appointment. 

l walked in one the Visa Facilitation Centres in Johannesburg to submit application for my spouse and children with expectation to be corrected the forms were taken l even explained the error and, guess what, l was told as long as the applicant's details are in the correct spaces it must not be an issue. My question is, how true is this? Is it possible to write an accompanying letter to clarify myself? Or it would be of no use.

or should l cancel the applications? as l did not want to cancel. 

Please assist. 

Thank you in advance.


----------

